# taking dogs to Europe



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

We have now got our dog its pet passport and have to wait till October to take her. Is it more hassle on the ferries or tunnel? any advice would be great she is great in the motorhome in this country and would like to try maybe Holland or France


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We went on the Shuttle (tunnel) the first time so that we could be with our dog. this was some years ago now.

At the Euro-tunnel there is a Pets Passport centre on the return journey to check into first. They scan the microchip and check the pets passport. If all ok then you proceed to book in in the normal way.

For the ferries, they can vary.

Some you book in the pet when you book in yourself. 

For others you have to take the pet to the ferry terminal and get pet checked before proceding to book in for the ferry yourself.

We prefer the Euro tunnel but the ferry is easy enough.

Long journeys on the Ferry eg: Plymouth to Roscoff you can check on your pet half way through the journey but are accompanied to the car deck.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Have no personal experience but father in law does this regularly. The only thing I can suggest is that before boarding to come back home, I think I am right in saying that you must have your dog checked by a vet within 24 hours of sailing.


----------



## flobin (Mar 1, 2007)

*taking dogs to europe*

we always take the sea france crossing dover- calais you book your dog with ticket , nothing to do on the way out and on return they know you have a dog so just hand you the scanner and check passport for vets stamp (24 to 48 hours prior to re entry) its easy once you have done it a couple of times. don't use the vets at Gravelines though they charged us an arm and a leg just to worm and frontline and stamp passport, most expensive vet we've ever been to! . we take our dogs every where they have even done eastern europe and we even found one in greece and brought her home (we were away for a year so passport is spanish) they even come skinig as most resorts bash down walking pathes and snowshoeing trails.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi M/M.
There will be a lot of replies to you,the Pet has to be checked by the Vet at Least 24hrs, and no longer than 48hrs,before you can board the Ferry. On talking to a lady Norfolk line checker,we were told that the 24hrs is UP to when you book in at the gate,so say your 24hrs is up at 14.00 hrs,and you arrive for your14.50 ferry at 13.50,you will not be checked in until 14.00hrs.
This happened to us not 4 weeks ago,and i can only say this is exactly what was said,on this occasion we were 10 mins over our 24hr,and what started the conversation was when she said"Oh its ok,had you arrived before the 24hrs at the gate,we could not book you in.She was not being nasty,she was very pleasant and helpfull. Hope this helps.
Jented.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We keep saying we are going on the Chunnel with the dog but alwas the ferry works out cheaper.
The transit time from Dover-Calais or return is about 90 minutes.
Our dog is quite happy to rule the roost in the motorhome when he is left on his own. He tries out all the seats and bed and seems to spend most of his time in the driver's.my seat as it makes him feel important.

Make sure you are able to give your dog a good run before boarding. All that water sloshing around could have the same effect as water tablets!!!


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We took Barny our choc Lab for the first time this year on sea France, So easy, checked Pasport, sticker on screen ticket, straight off other end. 
Coming back, see vet for formalities then 24 hours later went to port, lady says I see you have no pets, we have a dog we said,
Oh she said could you check him with this machine, number came up so she checked pasport and machine, gave sticker for window and off we went, at dover, while they were pulling in some others
we were waved straight through, we could have had many dogs but no one seamed to care, but I must say it was a very easy experiance


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

We chose the tunnel as you stay in the van with the dog, and it only takes 35 minutes. She hates to be left alone in a strange place (worse than a kid) and becomes frantic.

Tunnel was a bit more expensive, but used Tesco vouchers and it only £45 of reward vouchers, so worked out much cheaper in fact.

Do a search for vets on this forum and you will find a number that would be suitable whether you take the tunnel or the ferries from various ports.

There is a site about one and a half hours from the tunnel that will even book an appointment at the vet for you. I think the wife of the owner works at the vets.

Look at the DEFRA site and it will give you all the requirements for taking the pet abroad and the return journey.

Have a nice time.

David


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Welshwizard
As Blondy said "Others were getting pulled over". This is nothing to be afraid of,been stopped twice,they just check the chip number,and away you go,it has something to do with pet smuggling,checking the pet passport and being seen to be doing it,when they have done,they stop the traffic and wave you out of the area.Hope this helps,dogs seem to enjoy a better status once you land in France and you will be most welcomed.
Jented.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I agree with David : it's tunnel for us because Rudy gets separation anxiety and howls the place down at the best of times...doubt he'd cope with the clunks and clanks of the car deck on the ferry.


----------



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you all for the replies  I think the tunnel maybe a good way as we havent left her alone in the motorhome before , being a collie/lab cross she still likes to chew. Will also check out the tesco clubcard too! We cant go till end of Oct so plenty time to research sites too.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

welshwizard63 said:


> thank you all for the replies  I think the tunnel maybe a good way as we havent left her alone in the motorhome before , being a collie/lab cross she still likes to chew. Will also check out the tesco clubcard too! We cant go till end of Oct so plenty time to research sites too.


Veering ever so slightly off topic..

Have you tried your dog with rawhide chews?

When we had a Border Collie his only vice was chewing, we eventually solved it by getting him some big hide chews. Our present dog also enjoys them.
Seems almost like the dogs equivalent of having a ciggy in times of stress!! 
Keeps their teeth in good condition too.


----------



## zulu (May 9, 2005)

*Re: taking dogs to europe*



flobin said:


> we always take the sea france crossing dover don't use the vets at Gravelines though they charged us an arm and a leg just to worm and frontline and stamp passport, most expensive vet we've ever been to!


We also used the vet at Gravelines recently, charged us 65 euro
for dog of 45 Kg, nearly spoilt the holiday, won't be going there
again !

Only ever paid 26 euro to vet at St Pol De Leon for Roscoff sailing.

James


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Forges-les-Eaux is reasonable and so is Stenay €26 and 23€ respectively if you take your own Frontline (or equiv) and Drontal.

We used Stenay last week.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

We are taking our Newfie over to France by way of the Tunnel, this
will be his first time, but he is a good traveller.

Our Vet said to get some Heartworm treatment so I priced theirs
up 6 x pipettes 2.5ml £53. He is a big dog.

Online at Animal Medicine £34 78
and at Medicanimal £33 83 for the exact same.

Aha ! Good deal you say but it is a Prescription treatment and ours
charge £10 60 per script. Drats and double drats. 

Another fee we pet lovers have to bear.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Not much to add, really.

We took Tess across via the tunnel recently.

We used the vet at Ardres (address and contact information on here) - we paid €44 for our 34kg GR, which included a thorough checkup with Frontline and work treatment.

Gerald


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Our Vet stated to get the following for going into France.

Heartworm solution (as previously mentioned) &
Advantix Spot on Solutin - Eliminates ticks and fleas, repels
ticks, mosquitos, sandflies and stable flies.

Well he would at £80.

Does anyone else bother with the above ?

Never mind roll on Monday for the tunnel.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

higgy2 said:


> Our Vet stated to get the following for going into France.
> 
> Heartworm solution (as previously mentioned) &
> Advantix Spot on Solutin - Eliminates ticks and fleas, repels
> ...


We always buy our dog a new flea collar before travelling.

Didn't seem to have much effect in Germany this year as he collected a total of five ticks! France was tick-free.

Moral of this story don't ask for credit in France 'cos ya can't get tick!! :roll:


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Spacerunner

The six month delay in the pet passport process relates to the earliest date on which the dog will be allowed to RE-ENTER the UK - ie The passport will become valid for re-entry to the UK 6 calendar months from the date that the blood sample that gave a satisfactory test result was taken.

You can LEAVE the UK a minimum of 21 days after the vaccinations were completed.

If you have the dog's passport you can go now - you just can't return (with the dog) until six months after the date the blood sample was given.

Full details on the DEFRA website http://tinyurl.com/petpassportinfo

Hope your dog enjoys the continent. . .

rgds

Mike


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

On the ferries you will tend to get priority boarding (without paying for it) when you have a pet sticker on the windscreen.


----------

